# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  سياحة في مدينة مشهد مولانا الرضا-ع-

## أبو محمد 1973

*سياحة في مدينة مشهد مولانا الرضا-ع-* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*ومتباركين بقرب حلول ذكرى ولادة ثامن الائمة الرضا-ع- وبهذه المناسبة ااخذكم في سياحة لمدينة مولانا الرضا-ع- مشهد المقدسة -رزقنا الله واياكم الوصول


وقبر بطوس يالها من مصيبةً 

*ألحت على الأحشاء بالزفرات*

*إلى الحشر حتى يبعث الله قائماً* 

*يفرّج عنّا الهم والكربات*


*اللهم صل على علي بن موسى الرضا المرتضى*

*عبدك وولي دينك القائم بعدلك والداعي إلى دينك* 

*ودين آبائه الصادقين صلاةً لايقوى على إحصائها غيره.*







*الحرم الرضوي الشريف:*

*مرقد وحرم الامام علي بن موسى الرضا(ع), يحتوي الحرم الشريف على عدة صحون منها صحن الانقلاب الاسلامي (وفيه شباك الفولاذ) وباب الذهب الرئيسي , وصحن الامام الخُميني(قدس) ومسجد كوهرشاد, ودار الشفاء وهو مستشفى الامام الرضا(ع) المجاني ,صحن قدس والصحن الجمهوري, صحن هدايت, وأيضاً دار القرآن الكريم ودار الحُجة وتقام فيه صلاة الجماعة والمفردة وهو تحت ارضي و السرداب ...الخ وأشهر ابواب الدخول للحرم الشريف هو باب الجواد (ع) بمنطقة فلكة آب , وباب بست شيخ طوسي, وباب الامام الرضا(ع) وهو قريب من سوق الامام الرضا(ع) وأيضاً مكتبة الامام الرضا(ع) والمتحف(يقولون له مُوزه) بالاضافة الى مضيف الامام الرضا(ع).*
*هناك سوبرماركت قريب من باب الجواد (ع) يُسمى بسوبرماركت االرضوي وفيه تجدون كل ما تحتاجونه من مياه معدنية او عصائر او مواد غذائية جيدة.*
=======================================

الاماكن السياحية والزيارة:

1- زيارة أصحاب الامام الرضا(ع) وهُم:الخواجه ربيع وأبا الصلت الهروي وخواجه مُراد وأخوان الامام الرضا (ع) السيدان ياسروناصر ابنا الامام الكاظم (ع).
2- من افضل الاماكن السياحية واحلاهم والاقرب هو (حديقة الكوهسنگي فيها العاب ايضاً ونافورة وبحيرة وجبال وكل شيء جميل) ويوجد مجمع زيست خاور قريب منه قليلاً.
3- حديقة باغ وحش وحديقة الألعاب كوهستان وطُرقُبه وسوقها وشانديز ونيشابور(مكان قدم الامام الرضا(ع) ومرقد السيدة الجليلة بيبي شطيطة).
4- ومن الحدائق عندهم بارك ملت وحديقة نادري وحديقة عمر الخيام.
5- الاسواق والمجمعات: بازار الامام الرضا(ع), مجمع ألماس شرق , مجمع باروما والبازار المركزي, بازار جنت, بازار خيام, بازار الغدير ,ومجمع الغدير يم الحرم بجانب صحن الغدير فيه كافي شوب الغدير للعصائرمع الآيسكريم الرائعة فعلاً.
6- وسوق الاواني المنزلية يُسمى ب(سرايي بلور), سوق السجاد ويُسمى (بازار غالي).

هذي صورة لمجمع ألماس شرق



7- منطقة سياحية جميلة ولكنها تبعد ساعتين تقريباً من مدينة مشهد واسمها (أخلمد) وهو له طريقان اما تدفع النقود وتجلس على احدى الحمير الموجودة بكثرة مع اصحابها هناك للوصول الى الشلالات واما عن طريق السير على الاقدام الى ان تصل عبر النهر والطرقات الى الشلالات الرائعة والمنظر الجميل. 


هذي صورة الحديقة كوهسنگي

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 800x600 والحجم 249 كيلوبايت .










هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 2500x1667 .


صورة شلالات أخلمد

[IMG]http://img356.**************/img356/849/displayimage2dd8.jpg[/IMG]



هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 800x600 والحجم 220 كيلوبايت .





المكسرات والحلويات

لشراء المكسرات الطازجة وأجود وأفضل الانواع وكل ما تحبونه تجدونه عند هالمحل والحلويات السوهان والكز فأنصحكم بأفضل وأشهر محل بمشهد كلهه وهو:

برادران حُسيني بمنطقة فلكة التوحيد, واللي يبي يزور مخابزهم انصحه بمحل اسمه شيريني سراي آرك قريب من بازار جنت وهو قريب قليلاً من منطقة الحرم او محل اسمه قنادي الطوسي يم بازار القسطنطينية(اسعاره نار نار هالسوق مال الكبارية هناك) قريب من منطقة خيابان الراهنمائي.
في محلين بمنطقة خسروي نو وهو قريب من فلكة آب واسمهم راموز وشاهيد أيضاً كل ما عندهم طازج وتمام والاختيار لكم بالأخير.

الفنادق الزينة النظيفة اللي اعرف عنهه واللي سكنتهه واللي سمعت بها:

هتل شريف
هتل فارس 
هتل صادقية
هتل أدريس
هتل گلزار
هتل نور
هتل البستان
هتل المدينة
هتل ترنج
هتل محمد زاده
هتل أمير كبير
هتل ترنُم
هتل الأعيان
هتل أترك
==============================
ملحوظة هامة:

لا تاخذون معاكم كاميرا تصوير من اي نوع عند زيارة الحرم لأنهم ما بيرضون ايدخلونكم من عند نقطة التفتيش بمدخل باب الحرم الشريف, ولكن بالهواتف النقالة أوكي, وممنوع توزيع مكسرات مثلا حلال المشاكل أو أخذ الاكل لداخل الحرم أيضاً.
-----------------------------------
[IMG]http://img337.**************/img337/1968/14qj1.jpg[/IMG] 


زيارة الامام الرضا(ع)


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

السلام عليك يا شمس الشموس وأنيس النفوس 

السلام عليك يا ثامن الأئمة وضامن الجنة 

أيها الغريب المقتول المسموم المدفون بأرض طوس 

يا من سلمت عليه المنارة ورأسها معكوس 

السلطان أبي الحسن يا علي بن موسى الرضا المرتضى الراضي بالقدر والقضا 

السلام عليك وعلى أبنائك الكرام وأجدادك العظام السلام عليك وعلى أخيك القاسم وأختك فاطمة المعصومة جميعاً ورحمة الله وبركاته 

وفقنا الله سيدي في الدنيا زيارتك ، ولا حرمنا في الآخرة شفاعتك وصلى الله على خير خلقه محمد وآله الطاهرين.

اللهم ارزقنا زيارة ضامن الجنة-ع-
وكل عام وانتم بخير
ونسألكم الدعاء

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-19-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (10-17-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحلتنا كانت 


الحرم الرضوي الشريف:

مرقد وحرم الامام علي بن موسى الرضا(ع), يحتوي الحرم الشريف على عدة صحون منها صحن الانقلاب الاسلامي (وفيه شباك الفولاذ) وباب الذهب الرئيسي , وصحن الامام الخُميني(قدس) ومسجد كوهرشاد, ودار الشفاء وهو مستشفى الامام الرضا(ع) المجاني ,صحن قدس والصحن الجمهوري, صحن هدايت, وأيضاً دار القرآن الكريم ودار الحُجة وتقام فيه صلاة الجماعة والمفردة وهو تحت ارضي و السرداب ...


مرينا باغلب هالصحون في جولة مع الحملة في الحرم

الخ وأشهر ابواب الدخول للحرم الشريف هو باب الجواد (ع) بمنطقة فلكة آب 

طبعا هادي بوابة دخولنا الرئيسية 

 والمتحف(يقولون له مُوزه) بالاضافة الى مضيف الامام الرضا(ع).

هالموزة هادي دخلناها رهيبة جدا 

خصوصا قسم الشغلات البحرية روعة

هناك سوبرماركت قريب من باب الجواد (ع) يُسمى بسوبرماركت االرضوي وفيه تجدون كل ما تحتاجونه من مياه معدنية او عصائر او مواد غذائية جيدة.

شرينا منه وشرينا بعد علب الشوكلاته قلوب ونجوم الشوكلاته الي شكله احجار ملونه..يم يم لذيذ

الاماكن السياحية والزيارة:

زرنا احدى الحدائق واتسوقنا في بازار الرضا و بازار غالي تبع السجاد وشفنا

بازار الغدير ,ومجمع الغدير يم الحرم بجانب صحن الغدير فيه كافي شوب الغدير للعصائرمع الآيسكريم 
اما اخلمند هادي روعة خيال طبيعة ساحرة 
بس للأسف وصاخة الناس شوهت
 بعض المناظر 
احنا قررنا نوصل الشلالات مشيا على الأقدام بس بعدها مراخ الرجايل ضروري 
روعة كانت وحماس وفي طريقنا الى الشلالات مشيا على الأقدام مرت علينا الفصول الأربعة
مطر وشمس حر وبرد
واخيرا وصلنا بس كان يوم ممتع ومتعب جدا وحنا عرسان جدد

اما المكسرات بالضبط مو ذاكرة المحل الي شرينا منه 
بس اظن احد الي كاتبنهم اخوووك 

والفندق فندقنا هتل نور 
صراحة خوش تعامل ونظافة ولباقة واكلهم لذيذ نوعا ما
وعالكاميرا يوميا نتورط فيها ونتركها في الأمانات
هههه
اخيرا حملتنا كانت حملة الكرار 

الله خووووووووووش ذكريات رديتها لينا اخووك
يعطيك العافية 
موفق يبو محمد
وسلام الله على ثامن الأئمة 
بلغنا الله واياكم زيارته في الدنيا وشفاعته في الأخرة 
اللهم بحق الرضا شافي مريضتنا وردها لنا بالسلامة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على غريب الغرباء علي بن موسى الرضا* 
*الله يرزقنا وإياكم في الدنيا زيارته وفي الآخرة شفاعته*
*موضوع متكامل ورآائع احتوى اجمل الذكريات هناك*

*اخوي ابو محمد  ،،*
*سياحة حلووة ومتكامله باجوائها وروعتها* 
*طبعاً معظم الاشياء اللي ذكرتها مريت بها لمن زرت الامام عليه السلام*
*الله يعودنا على زيارته في كل عام*
*الله يعطيك الف عاآافيه* 
*وجزاك المولى كل خير*
*ومتبارك بالمولد الشريف*
*تحيآآاتي*

----------


## أبو محمد 1973

شكرا لعفاف الهدى هذه الاضافات اللهم اجعلنا من زوار ضامن الجنة وممن تناله الشفاعة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة 

ياالله..
مُجرد الصور تبهج العين ..وتُريح القلب...
سياحة استوطنت كُلي...

أهب عمري ثمن الوصول لضامن الجنان..
اسأل الله لنا ولكم زيارته في الدنيا ولاحرمنا الاله وإياكم من نيل شرف شفاعتهم في الدنيا والآخرة ..


سلمت أخي..وجُزيت خيراً عن الامام صلوات الله عليه..
سعيدة أيامكم بالرضا ..
مقضية حوائجكم بحقه..
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## أبو محمد 1973

كل عام وانتم بخير راجيا ان اتنسوني من دعواتكم

----------

